# Detailing News - Bilt Hamber Atom-Mac new product



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEws.



bilt-hamber kid said:


>


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy days anyone selling it yet


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bring it on.  Do you know the release date Bill?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Is this being released this week?


----------

